# Chiudiamo gli occhi e sogniamo



## Milo (2 Marzo 2015)

Mattiamo caso che tutte queste voci portino a fine campionato alla cessione totale del club e mettiamo caso che l'acquirente sia Wanda Group, l'unico secondo me che potrebbe portarci ai massimi livelli.
La prima cosa che farebbero è fare una rosa come minimo da Champions.
Che rosa sognereste? Senza sparare Ronaldo Bale o Messi ma con una spesa sui 100-150 mln.

Io sogno questa:

Diego lopez

darmian ramì thiago silva antonelli



khedira o baselli de jong



Iago vazques perotti



Dybala 


Come riserve mi terrei de sciglio elsha niang menez e destro.


----------



## 13-33 (2 Marzo 2015)

Mi basterebbe mandar via i giocatori inutili Montolivo Bonera Muntari... Comprare un o due centrocampisti un allenatore vero con un staff preparato.
Torneremo molto piu credibile


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Marzo 2015)

Limitando il saccheggio al solo campionato di serie A... prenderei Darmian, Felipe Anderson, Pjanic, Dybala. 100 milioni e passa la paura


----------



## The P (2 Marzo 2015)

Diego Lopez

Abate (Dani Alves) Rami Paletta Coentrao

Kehdira Verratti 

Anderson Menez El Shaarawi

Dybala


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Marzo 2015)

Diego Lopez

Zappacosta Hummels Vertonghen Darmian

Khedira Verratti Montolivo

Sanchez Kane Vietto


----------



## diavolo (2 Marzo 2015)

Godin-Varane-Verratti-Reus-Dybala


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (2 Marzo 2015)

Per prima cosa, si mettono su un cargo (direzione Africa) i vari dormolivo, cessonera, de sciglio, abate...ok, faccio prima a dire chi non mettere (de Jong, Menez, Antonelli e Diego Lopez) Destro lo terrei perchè in una squadra degna di questo nome farebbe caterve di gol.

Una volta estirpati questi tumori, il più sarebbe fatto, perchè QUALSIASI giocatore prendessimo per sostituirli, sarebbe NETTAMENTE migliore.


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Marzo 2015)

centrocampo a 3 con Gundogan-Clasie-Khedira poi quello che volete


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Mi basterebbe mandar via i giocatori inutili Montolivo Bonera Muntari... Comprare un o due centrocampisti un allenatore vero con un staff preparato.
> Torneremo molto piu credibile



Sono d'accordo con te, se già riusciamo a fare quello che hai detto te sarei già contenta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2015)

Bravo, ci vogliono topic come questi.

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Thiago Silva Hummels Coentrao
Nasrì Verratti Khedira
Felipe Anderson Higuain El Shaarawy


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Limitando il saccheggio al solo campionato di serie A... prenderei Darmian, Felipe Anderson, Pjanic, Dybala. 100 milioni e passa la paura



Ok, allarghiamo il giro all'estero e con altri 50M prendo Coentrao, Hummels e Khedira. Per un Milan così disegnato: 

Diego Lopez
Darmian Hummels Rami Coentrao
Khedira Pjanic
Cerci F.Anderson Menez
Dybala​
Possibilità di subire qualche goal, ma davanti ne fai 3-4 a partita.

Allenatore: Conte/Guardiola/Klopp.


----------



## Nicco (2 Marzo 2015)

Prenderei sicuramente Darmian e un centrale di livello da affiancare a Ramì.
A centrocampo prenderei Khedira in esubero dal Real, lancerei Suso e Baselli cercando anche uno tra Sahin e Gundogan partenti al BVB.
Davanti eviterei Dybala, troppo costoso e a rischio asta, già nel mirino della Juve tra l'altro e proverei a prendere con uno sforzo Benzema, magari in un momento in cui il Real dall'alto della sua vanità punta mister 100mln di turno, infine Belotti dal Palermo che mi piace molto come giovane.

4-4-2
Lopez
Darmian-Ramì-(Centrale)-Antonelli/DeSciglio
Sahin-Khedira-Baselli-Suso
Benzema-Belotti

Nettamente sotto i 100mln di spesa con quindi possibilità di migliorare la panchina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2015)

Il tuo sogno è acquistare l'attacco di Palermo e Genoa? 

Tanto per cominciare 






Klopp/Simeone in panchina.


----------



## Biss (2 Marzo 2015)

Io spenderei fortemente sul centrocampo (com'é ovvio) con Reus, poi con il ritornato blasone (e un bell'ingaggio) convincerei Khedira per far da chioccia a dei giovani italiani (baselli ecc) e poi un bell'attaccante, tecnico, di gran movimento, uno come Dybala!

Diego Loper
Abate Thiago Silva Alex Antonelli
Khedira Reus 
Cerci Menez El shaarawy
Dybala

Tutti allenati da Ancelotti (o se proprio da Conte), questa si che é una formazione da scudetto!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2015)

non voglio scrivere nulla perché poi mi illudo


----------



## Nicco (2 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non voglio scrivere nulla perché poi mi illudo



Su su è liberatorio, un po' come football manager.


----------



## Milo (2 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il tuo sogno è acquistare l'attacco di Palermo e Genoa?



Sinceramente....sì.

Ultimamente mi hanno stregato, sono giovani freschi e ambiziosi, darei precedenza a loro al posto di giocatori già confermati e più famosi e magari con meno "fame".

Con l'attacco che ho messo potrebbero diventare delle bombe atomiche come nel Dortmund della finale di Champions che aveva reus gotze e lewandowsly


----------



## dyablo65 (2 Marzo 2015)

mi basta un qualsiasi allenatore.

mi piace molto la squadra di splendidi....


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2015)

Diego Lopez
Zappacosta (De Sciglio) Schar Hummels Antonelli (darmian
F. Anderson Khedira Gundogan(Clasie) Bonaventura
Destro Dybala

All. Simeone


----------



## Theochedeo (2 Marzo 2015)

Adoro questi topic e a volte penso a come cambierei il Milan prima di andare a letto (sono malato XD)

4-2-3-1

Diego Lopez (Abbiati)

Darmian (Zappacosta) Balanta (Shaar) Rami (Alex) Coentrao (Antonelli)

Kedhira (Poli) Gundogan (Baselli)

Cerci (Suso) Vazquez (Menez) Konoplyanka (El Shaarawy)

J. Martinez (Niang)

All. Klopp


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Marzo 2015)

Io sarei veramente curioso di vedere:

Diego Lopez
De sciglio Bocchetti Paletta Antonelli
De Jong Poli
Cerci Honda Bonaventura (Suso)
Menez

Allenati non da Inzaghi ma da un allenatore
Preparati non da Tognaccini ma da un preparatore atletico


----------



## Brontolo (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> 4-4-2
> Lopez
> Darmian-Ramì-(Centrale)-Antonelli/DeSciglio
> Sahin-Khedira-Baselli-Suso
> ...



No, aspetta...darmian-sahin-baselli-belotti-benzema-khedira in entrata per un costo complessivo inferiore ai 100 milioni? 

bastano forse per gli ultimi due (figuriamoci se il Real si lascia scappare Khedira a zero).


----------



## Nicco (2 Marzo 2015)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> No, aspetta...darmian-sahin-baselli-belotti-benzema-khedira in entrata per un costo complessivo inferiore ai 100 milioni?
> 
> bastano forse per gli ultimi due (figuriamoci se il Real si lascia scappare Khedira a zero).



Non è impossibile, Khedira è in scadenza a giugno e se il Real compra una punta di livello potrebbero liberarsi di Benzema 40mln?? 
Sahin quanto pensi che valga adesso?
Baselli è un '92 che ha tutto da dimostrare.
Darmian 15mln
L'unica operazione difficile sarebbe l'approdo di benzema.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Non è impossibile, Khedira è in scadenza a giugno e se il Real compra una punta di livello potrebbero liberarsi di Benzema 40mln??
> Sahin quanto pensi che valga adesso?
> Baselli è un '92 che ha tutto da dimostrare.
> Darmian 15mln
> L'unica operazione difficile sarebbe l'approdo di benzema.


Benzema non se ne andrebbe sotto i 70 visti anche i prezzi delle loro ultime cessioni illustri(Ozil e Di Maria), per Sahin credo che il Borussia possa chiedere almeno una ventina di milioni, altri venti se ne dovrebbero andare per Darmian e Baselli e poi ancora soldi per Belotti e Khedira che sicuramente non andrà via a zero.


----------



## Nicco (2 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Benzema non se ne andrebbe sotto i 70 visti anche i prezzi delle loro ultime cessioni illustri(Ozil e Di Maria), per Sahin credo che il Borussia possa chiedere almeno una ventina di milioni, altri venti se ne dovrebbero andare per Darmian e Baselli e poi ancora soldi per Belotti e Khedira che sicuramente non andrà via a zero.



Va bene Benzema è fuori portata. Karim un abbraccio da lontano...sigh sigh


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Marzo 2015)

prima di tutto un allenatore che mande in campo una squadra per giocare a calcio

Frank Rijkaard!

poi sognare non costa nulla

Lopez
Danilo, Varanne, Romagnoli, Alexsandro
Tielemans, Verrati e Jack
Jovetic, Muller e De Bruyne

mamma mia..

ma mi conformerei con

Lopez
De Sciglio, Rami, Romagnoli, Antonelli
Tielemans, Montolivo, Jack
Jovetic, Destro, El Sharawy


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2015)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> No, aspetta...darmian-sahin-baselli-belotti-benzema-khedira in entrata per un costo complessivo inferiore ai 100 milioni?
> 
> bastano forse per gli ultimi due (figuriamoci se il Real si lascia scappare Khedira a zero).



Khedira a Giugno lo prendi a 0 e gli altri, escluso Benzema, non hanno un costo elevatissimo.


----------



## Renegade (2 Marzo 2015)

Vedo che molti buttano gente del Palermo. Vi ha pagati @MissRossonera? Dai, sono cessi sopravvalutati dalla mediocrità calcistica italiana che faranno la fine di Pastore.

Dobbiamo giocare? Va bene.

Diego Lopez (Gabriel)
Darmian (Abate) - Rami (Paletta) - Schar (Alex) - Coentrao (De Sciglio)
Verratti (Montolivo) Khedira (Baselli)
Cerci (Suso) Mkhitaryan (Honda) Menez (Bonaventura)
Dzeko (Destro)

Allenatore da scegliere tra: 

Antonio Conte
Jurgen Klopp
Diego Simeone
Pep Guardiola
Zvominir Boban
Clarence Seedorf


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti buttano gente del Palermo. Vi ha pagati @MissRossonera? Dai, sono cessi sopravvalutati dalla mediocrità calcistica italiana che faranno la fine di Pastore.
> 
> Dobbiamo giocare? Va bene.
> 
> ...



Mi piacciono molto quella di @Re dell'Est e di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION],ma anche la tua mi ispira.Sognare non costa nulla,e per fortuna,visto che ci è rimasto solo quello!
P.s.Mi hai citato senza motivo,visto che io ho detto che Dybala mi piace molto,ma non l'ho osannato come il nuovo Messi.Poi sono io!


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2015)

Prenderei Ibra e un allenatore vero, basterebbe.


----------



## Renegade (3 Marzo 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono molto quella di @Re dell'Est e di @Splendidi Incisivi,ma anche la tua mi ispira.Sognare non costa nulla,e per fortuna,visto che ci è rimasto solo quello!
> P.s.Mi hai citato senza motivo,visto che io ho detto che Dybala mi piace molto,ma non l'ho osannato come il nuovo Messi.Poi sono io!



Quella del Sire è buona, a parte Pjanic mediano che non lo può fare e il solito Dybala buttato a caso. Quella del nostro Helenio Herrera mughiniano me l'ero persa:
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Clasie Tielemans dietro quattro attaccanti? Quante ne prendiamo a partita? 6-7? Considerando che i due sono pure mingherlini. Su Coleman invece hai un occhio perfetto, quel calciatore vale un paio di volte più di Shaw.

Quanto a lei, Miss, non fa la sua? Devo riconoscere che mi incuriosirebbe non di poco vedere siffatta immensità di conoscenza calcistica e furore agonistico.

Ps. Ti ho citato in quanto sostenitrice del Palermo. Dovevo pur ricambiare la tua menzione al Topic di De Jong. Però ti concedo il golletto. Siamo 5-1.


----------



## aleslash (3 Marzo 2015)

Diego lopez
Bruno peres Hummels Rami Antonelli
Khedira Clasie
Cerci Felipe Anderson Schurrle
Bony


----------



## davoreb (3 Marzo 2015)

Senza spendere troppo, quasi realistica (un giocatore per reparto):

Lopez
DeSciglio Rami Hummels Antonelli
De Jong Khedira
Cerci Isco Elsha 
Destro

se voglio sognare veramente

Lopez
Darmian Rami Hummels Luis
Verratti Gundogan
Reus Isco Elsha
Higuain


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Marzo 2015)

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio - Manolas - Varane - Coentrao
Verratti - De Jong
Reus - Mkhitaryan - Bonaventura
Icardi


----------



## prebozzio (3 Marzo 2015)

Acquisti solo dal campionato italiano. 

Diego Lopez

Bruno Peres Savic Paletta Antonelli

Jorginho Montolivo Kovacic

Cerci Destro Bonaventura


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Marzo 2015)

Darmian, Felipe Anderson, Pjanic, Dybala. Quattro acquisti che cambierebbero il volto della squadra.


----------



## Brontolo (3 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Benzema non se ne andrebbe sotto i 70 visti anche i prezzi delle loro ultime cessioni illustri(Ozil e Di Maria), per Sahin credo che il Borussia possa chiedere almeno una ventina di milioni, altri venti se ne dovrebbero andare per Darmian e Baselli e poi ancora soldi per Belotti e Khedira che sicuramente non andrà via a zero.



Concordo.


----------



## Brontolo (3 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Khedira a Giugno lo prendi a 0 e gli altri, escluso Benzema, non hanno un costo elevatissimo.



Khedira lo prendi a zero se non rinnova. Al Real saranno spendaccioni, ma non certo babbo natale. Se il giocatore non e' in lite con la societa', potrebbe venirgli incontro e firmare.


----------



## gheorghehagi (3 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quella del Sire è buona, a parte Pjanic mediano che non lo può fare e il solito Dybala buttato a caso. Quella del nostro Helenio Herrera mughiniano me l'ero persa:
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Clasie Tielemans dietro quattro attaccanti? Quante ne prendiamo a partita? 6-7? Considerando che i due sono pure mingherlini. Su Coleman invece hai un occhio perfetto, quel calciatore vale un paio di volte più di Shaw.


Forse mi sbaglio io dato che ammetto di non seguirli da un po' dopo l'interesse iniziale ma in Clasie e Tielemans ricordo giocatori capaci in entrambe le fasi, completi, dalla buona tecnica e regia oltre che dalla buona interdizione, senza considerare che non parlerei di 4 attaccanti ma di 2 perché Bonaventura è un esterno di centrocampo nel vero senso della parola e il miglior El Sharaawy aveva nelle sue corde la doppia fase da vero e proprio esterno. 
Ovviamente do per scontato il miglior rendimento possibile di questi quattro, specialmente i due centrali in una loro ipotetica crescita verso la "completezza", perché in panchina ci metti Klopp o Simeone, cioè due maestri. 
Penso poi vada da sé che l'aver escluso gente come Isco, Verratti o Pogba sia dipeso soltanto da ragioni di realismo, dato che i club proprietari difficilmente te li cederebbero, anche per grosse cifre e quindi spulciando tra i migliori giovani in circolazioni ho pensato a loro che giocano ancora tra Anderlecht e Feyenoord, oltre alla valorizzazione di Bonaventura e dell'egiziano che vorrei vedere sotto un mister serio prima di bollarlo come bluff.


----------



## Eziomare (3 Marzo 2015)

Di questi tempi topic come questo possono essere utili 

4-3-3

Lopez 
De Sciglio/Abate Rami/Alex Thiago Silva  Alaba 
Khedira De jong/Montolivo Fabregas
Taarabt Menez Quadrado


----------



## Heaven (3 Marzo 2015)

Sti topic fanno male 

Io prenderei come base Khedira, Verratti, Thiago Silva.

Sognando

Lopez
Abate Alex Silva Antonelli
Khedira Verratti
Reus Bonaventura El Shaarawy
Destro



o



Lopez
Abate De Sciglio Silva Antonelli
Pjanic Khedira Verratti
Reus Destro Bonaventura


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Marzo 2015)

Vedo Paletta nelle squadre dei sogni


----------



## gheorghehagi (4 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vedo Paletta nelle squadre dei sogni



ti sei dimenticato rami, alex, de jong, montolivo...non siamo più nemmeno capaci di sognare


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2015)

un sogno "realista", cioe escludendo giocatori titolari di PSG, Real, Barca, Bayern, City, Chelsea... e non spendendo 200 mln.

diego lopez
abate - rami - hummels - coentrao
bonaventura - clasie - maher - elsha
cerci - menez

invece se posso sognare per davvero : ci metto yaya al posto di maher, di maria al posto di bonaventura (che potrebbe giocarsi il posto con elsha) e invece come prima punta al posto di menez, non riesco a trovare un nome giusto... anzi lo conosco : Ibra.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vedo Paletta nelle squadre dei sogni



Abate.... 

Ormai siamo diventati dei provincialotti

Sirigu
Danilo Hummels Varane Ricardo Rodriguez
Khedira Strootman
Yarmolenko Bonaventura Reus
Cavani

Si vincerebbe la Champions a mani basse


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2015)

Con 150 M pago un rapitore, che rapisca chi vuole..


Unica richiesta : scambio di ostaggi, il nostro sequestrato in cambio del Milan, ostaggio da 10 anni


----------



## Dexter (4 Marzo 2015)

Perin
Zappacosta Varane Nastasic De Sciglio
Verratti De Jong
Berard Jovetic Bonaventura
Ibrahimovic


----------



## bmb (5 Marzo 2015)

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Paletta ReThiago Antonelli
Baselli De Jong Bonaventura
Menez
Ibrahimovic Destro

All. Carlo Ancelotti.


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


>



Ma Jovic è Luka Jovic di FM15?


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2015)

Beh allora sogniamo ...

D.Lopez
Darmian Rami Balanta R.Rodriguez
Tielemans Khedira
Yarmolenko De Bruyne Lacazette
Lukaku


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Aprile 2015)

Io credo che soprattutto 1 colpo indicherebbe che il Milan è tornato grande:

THIAGONE!!!!


----------



## Giangy (3 Aprile 2015)

Magari Thiago Silva, il suo ritorno sarebbe più che gradito! Però non sarebbe male anche un Luiz Adriano in attacco, o un Ibrahimovic


----------



## TheZio (3 Aprile 2015)

Io dico solo che se Carletto se ne va dal Real se ne va anche Cristiano Ronaldo... Le liti con i tifosi sono l'emblema del suo malcontento... A me personalmente come difensore piace De Vrij. E a centrocampo Verratti.


----------



## Iblahimovic (3 Aprile 2015)

Farei razzia in Italia, dybala, Felipe Anderson, salah, Strootman savic e Pogba.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2015)

Se vogliamo sognare e questi sono decisi a farci tornare grandi in Europa, fra 2 anni ci devono essere giocatori come Thiago Silva, Verratti, Hummels, Coentrao, Pogba, Verratti, Isco e se magari finisci i stimoli a Madrid Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Dapone (3 Aprile 2015)

hamsik e verratti a centrocampo. hummels e thiago in difesa. se el sharawy non si spacca anche la prossima stagione per me possiamo anche "accontentarci" di quei quattro acquisti. 

la squadra, messa così per campionato e coppa italia basta e avanza. 

ovviamente un allenatore con gli attributi. mi accontento di sinisa.


----------



## Tobi (3 Aprile 2015)

Lopez
Darmian Subotic Godin Coentrao
Clasie Khedira Gundogan
Lucas Menez El Shaarawy


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2015)

Per me con 150 esageri dai....ho capito sognare ma 

Comunque :

Ancelotti 
Thiago Silva 
Verratti
Ibrahimovic
Khedira
Riscatto di Destro ovviamente


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2015)

Più di sognare faccio una formazione più "realistica" discostandomi quindi dai vari Thiago, Verratti e in qualche modo Ibra:

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Rami Vertonghen Coentrao
Khedira Gundogan
Cerci De Bruyne Ménez
Jackson Martinez


----------



## gianluca1193 (3 Aprile 2015)

Evitando acquisti dagli sceicchi: (4-3-3) Lopez,De Sciglio, Rami, Hummels, Jedvaj, Pjanic, Khedira, Bonaventura, Draxler, Destro, Felipe Anderson.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2015)

Qualcosa del genere sarebbe un sogno vero e proprio:

Diego Lopez
Carvajal Toprak Subotic Antonelli
Khedira Clasie
Yarmolenko El Shaarawy
Lacazette Destro

Carvajal a prezzo scontato, Destro a prezzo ridotto, Yarmolenko e Khedira a parametro zero e 4 giocatori costosi. Fuori qualche zombie e dentro qualche talento in panchina....non oso neanche imaginarmelo


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Aprile 2015)

ok allora ci provo anche io:

lopez
carvajal-boateng - il re - schmelzer

verratti - khedira

eriksen couthino
pastore
lacazette


----------



## Giangy (3 Aprile 2015)

La mia fantasia dice cosi:

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio - Rami - Thiago Silva - Marcelo
De Jong - Verratti - Khedira
Bonaventura - Luiz Adriano - El Shaarawy


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Aprile 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> centrocampo a 3 con Gundogan-Clasie-Khedira poi quello che volete



L unico veeo reparto da sistemare ... Compri questi 3 e risolvi metà dei problemi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2015)

Rivoglio subito Ibra e Thiago per ripristinare la ferita che ancora sanguina, e che ha cominciato l'emorragia. Sarebbe poetico.

Poi si riparte con il resto, giocatori bravi ed emergenti. Via tutti i palloni gonfiati, specialmente quelli italiani.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rivoglio subito Ibra e Thiago per ripristinare la ferita che ancora sanguina, e che ha cominciato l'emorragia. Sarebbe poetico.
> 
> Poi si riparte con il resto, giocatori bravi ed emergenti. Via tutti i palloni gonfiati, specialmente quelli italiani.



Sarebbe molto "romantico" ma non credo che il PSG sia d'accordo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sarebbe molto "romantico" ma non credo che il PSG sia d'accordo...



Per Thiago magari no ma se Galliani fa ancora un mercato e ha due spicci.......


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2015)

Non so chi potrebbe arrivare. L'importante è che spariscano molti elementi che la nostra maglia non la meritano.


----------



## Dapone (4 Aprile 2015)

Certo è che se ci presentiamo con il pil della Cina alle spalle è facile che il prezzo di qualsiasi giocatore aumenta notevolmente


----------



## davoreb (4 Aprile 2015)

Bisogna prendere campioni anche uno o due ma campioni non buoni giocatori

Lopez
DeSciglio Rami Silva Antonelli 
. khedira
. Montolivo Bonaventura 
Reus Destro Elsha 

con 80 milioni la fai (più che altro per Reus).
.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (4 Aprile 2015)

Il topic dice sogniamo e allora sogniamo in fondo:

Neuer
Ivanovic Thiago Ramos Alaba
Verratti Kroos Modric Pogba
Messi Ronaldo


----------



## koti (4 Aprile 2015)

Per tornare competitivi in Italia (quindi da terzo posto, almeno) possono bastare quattro acquisti: 1 difensore, 2 centrocampisti e 1 attaccante.

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio-Rami-Hummels-Antonelli
Yaya Toure-De Jong
Cerci-F.Anderson-Menez
Falcao

Tutti giocatori secondo me che con la giusta cifra sarebbero prendibili, servirebbero più di 100 milioni però.
Thiago Silva non l'ho messo perchè credo che il PSG non lo venderebbe mai.


----------



## ralf (4 Aprile 2015)

Hummels lo avete messo in tanti,ma pare sia molto vicino al Manchester United


----------



## ralf (21 Aprile 2015)

Diego Lopez
Darmian-Balanta-Hummels-R.Rodriguez
Kondogbia-Tielemans
Menez-F.Anderson-Depay
Lacazette


----------



## Aron (21 Aprile 2015)

Silvio Berlusconi: presidente onorario
Barbara Berlusconi: vice-presidente
Adriano Galliani: amministratore delegato sportivo (per un anno)
Paolo Maldini: direttore tecnico 
Sean Sogliano: direttore sportivo (subito o fra un anno)

Diego Lopez
Abate-Thiago Silva-Rami-Antonelli
Khedira/Boateng-Montolivo/Baselli-Bonaventura
Suso
Ibrahimovic - nondefinito


----------



## Victorss (23 Aprile 2015)

Diego Lopez
Zappacosta Hummels Mexes Antonelli
Verratti

Kongdogbia Bonaventura

Pastore (Suso)

Ibrahimovic Menez

Allenatore: Klopp 

Da tenere: Elsha, Niang, Van Ginkel, Gabriel, Rami, abate (solo come riserva) e Destro se viene via a 8/10 sennò ciao.


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2015)

Diego Lopez
Darmian-Balanta-Hummels-Masuaku
Kondogbia-Tielemans
Thauvin-Menez-Brahimi
Lacazette


----------



## ralf (8 Maggio 2015)

Diego Lopez
Mayke schar Krajnc Antonelli
Kondogbia o Krychowiak Tielemans
Fekir Menez Brahimi
Ibra


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Provo a farla anche io :

Lopez

Abate-Paletta-X(ci devo pensare, forse Schar)-Antonelli (o Tremoulinas)
Krychowiak-Montolivo (sarebbe preferibile volendo Kondogbia, ma anche Aleix Vidal)
Cerci-Bonaventura-X (Barbosa ? O Mastour ? )
Ibra

Mi sembra buona e realistica. Ne ho messi un paio del Siviglia pensando a Emery. Sarei enormemente soddisfatto.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Maggio 2015)

A me basta un 4 2 3 1 con Ibra10 come trequartista dietro una punta qualsiasi.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me basta un 4 2 3 1 con Ibra10 come trequartista dietro una punta qualsiasi.



Anche il pazzo va bene ? 

Sennò c'è Noce che torna dal prestito.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Maggio 2015)

. Diego lopez
De sciglio thiago mexes Antonelli
Jack verrratti Pjanic
Elsha ibra menez 

Se elsha non segnasse manco con ibra é da rottamare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2015)

Diego Lopez

Dani Alves----Thiago Silva-----------Rami------Coentrao

--------Khedira----------Clasie-----Verratti

------------------------Felipe Anderson

---------------Dybala--------------------Cavani


----------



## mark (11 Maggio 2015)

diego lopez
darmian hummels paletta antonelli
kondogbia verrati bonaventura
suso cavani felipe anderson


con 150 milioni massimo a mio avviso ce la fai


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2015)

Devo pensare in grande?

Un centrale che ci guidi sul quale costruire la squadra, non posso che pensare a ritorno di Silva. Un esterno basso che ci dia un apporto qualitativo in fase offensiva e di costruzione, penso a Coentrao ammesso che abbia ambizioni e non pensi di esser già arrivato con il Madrid al top della sua carriera o in alternativa ma non certo perchè più scarso tutt'altro a Coleman dell'Everton, giocatore sensazionale. Centrocampo tanto dolente, rinnovare a De Jong, prendere Khedira a zero giocatore di grande esperienza internazionale, personalità e doti tecnico atletiche importati. Prendere un giocatore tecnicamente dotato, con coraggio di fare giocate e velocità di pensiero, penso a Koke. Poi ci possono stare per completare il reparto scommesse come Baselli. In attacco un centravanti di valore, meglio se completo come Ibra, in alternativa finalizzatori come si deve, vedi Falcao e Dzeko. Infine un fantasista di qualità, che sappia spaccare le partite e risolverle, penso a Felipe Anderson o Di Maria.


----------



## The P (11 Maggio 2015)

dato che la "grandezza" del sogno si è allargata la rifaccio 

Lopez

Abate Thiago Schar Coentrao

Khedira Gungdogan Nainggollan

F.Anderson Dybala Brahimi



200mln e passa la paura


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> dato che la "grandezza" del sogno si è allargata la rifaccio
> 
> Lopez
> 
> ...



Comunque venendo al lato pratico della faccenda, per costruire un simile team ci vorrebbero 200M, certo, ma la spesa la fai una sola volta. Successivamente la squadra la rinforzi soltanto una tantum. Mica devi spendere 200M ogni anno. L'investimento va fatto una sola volta e va fatto bene, cercando di sbagliare il meno possibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> dato che la "grandezza" del sogno si è allargata la rifaccio
> 
> Lopez
> 
> ...



Ne hai tenuti addirittura due.

Cioè per dire Brahimi è meglio di Suso per esempio ?


----------



## The P (11 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ne hai tenuti addirittura due.
> 
> *Cioè per dire Brahimi è meglio di Suso per esempio *?



Assolutamente. Ad oggi sono sue categorie differenti. Suso è un giocatore con buone prospettive e un bel mancino, Brahimi è una furia. Certo Brahimi è un classe '90, Suso un '93.


----------



## The P (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque venendo al lato pratico della faccenda, per costruire un simile team ci vorrebbero 200M, certo, ma la spesa la fai una sola volta. Successivamente la squadra la rinforzi soltanto una tantum. Mica devi spendere 200M ogni anno. L'investimento va fatto una sola volta e va fatto bene, cercando di sbagliare il meno possibile.



Esatto. Se tutto va bene vanno via 12, 13 uomini. Si risparmiano molti ingaggi e con qualcuno si può anche monetizzare, vedi Honda, Menez, Montolivo.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Ad oggi sono sue categorie differenti. Suso è un giocatore con buone prospettive e un bel mancino, Brahimi è una furia. Certo Brahimi è un classe '90, Suso un '93.



Ok, però cambiarne 9 non è sognare, è proprio fuori dal mondo. In quella che postato io ho aggiunto 2-3 e mi sembrava comunque una buona squadra, per dire che anche la Juve di forti ne ha pochi, il resto sono giocatori di contorno, e ne abbiamo anche noi di decenti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok, però cambiarne 9 non è sognare, è proprio fuori dal mondo. In quella che postato io ho aggiunto 2-3 e mi sembrava comunque una buona squadra, per dire che anche la Juve di forti ne ha pochi, il resto sono giocatori di contorno, e ne abbiamo anche noi di decenti.



Nell'anno dello scudetto abbiamo inserito tra i titolari Van Bommel, Boateng, Ibra, Robinho, Cassano e a contorno Yepes, Papastasciutta, Storari. 

Cambiare 9 uomini, anche tra i titolari, magari in 2 sessioni (estate inverno) non è impossibile. Basta avere i soldi e la competenza


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nell'anno dello scudetto abbiamo inserito tra i titolari Van Bommel, Boateng, Ibra, Robinho, Cassano e a contorno Yepes, Papastasciutta, Storari.
> 
> Cambiare 9 uomini, anche tra i titolari, magari in 2 sessioni (estate inverno) non è impossibile. Basta avere i soldi e la competenza



Mm tra quelli i titolari inamovibili erano VB, Ibra, Boateng, Robinho, forse anche Yepes ha giocato abbastanza ma di certo non era titolare sulla carta.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mm tra quelli i titolari inamovibili erano VB, Ibra, Boateng, Robinho, forse anche Yepes ha giocato abbastanza ma di certo non era titolare sulla carta.



Ma tanto la squadra è già assortita malissimo di suo e i giocatori non sanno giocare assieme. Questa rosa si è allenata malissimo per un anno, senza guida tecnica. Se cambi 10/11 la cosa peggiore che ti può succedere è avere all'inizio gli stessi risultati di quest'anno.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma tanto la squadra è già assortita malissimo di suo e i giocatori non sanno giocare assieme. Questa rosa si è allenata malissimo per un anno, senza guida tecnica. Se cambi 10/11 la cosa peggiore che ti può succedere è avere all'inizio gli stessi risultati di quest'anno.



Sì sì questo è anche vero, però preferirei concentrarmi su 4-5 piuttosto che puntare alla quantità. per dire io sui terzini non ci investirei, non lo considero un ruolo fondamentale e vanno bene per il momenti i mediocri che abbiamo. Stessa cosa per gli esterni, è l'unica posizione messa decentemente.


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Ad oggi sono sue categorie differenti. Suso è un giocatore con buone prospettive e un bel mancino, Brahimi è una furia. Certo Brahimi è un classe '90, Suso un '93.



Esatto, uno è un titolare l'altro un giovane che sta cercando i suoi spazi ed anche una sua identità in campo, paragone per ovvi motivi che non si può fare.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (16 Maggio 2015)

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio-Rami-Thiago Silva-Antonelli
De Jong-Gundogan
Suso -James-El Shaarawy 
Destro


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2015)

Lo Zar d'Europa ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio-Rami-Thiago Silva-Antonelli
> De Jong-Gundogan
> Suso -James-El Shaarawy
> Destro


Se dovessi sognare, sognerei in grande. Per esempio Messi, non Suso. Ronaldo, non Destro.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (16 Maggio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se dovessi sognare, sognerei in grande. Per esempio Messi, non Suso. Ronaldo, non Destro.



Si certo, però ho provato a mettere una formazione in cui c'é praticamente un colpo per reparto. In attacco se devo comprare qualcuno il primo nella mia lista é James Rodriguez, giocatore clamoroso.


----------



## Milo (8 Giugno 2015)

Riuppo il topic visto che col summit di stasera, dovrebbe partire il nostro mercato.

Ovviamente favorevole ai possibili arrivi di ibra e dani alves, occorrerebbero altri 2 giocatori già affermati, uno in difesa e uno a centrocampo.

A questo punto inserirei giocatori giovani e promettenti italiani, che so romagnoli, purtroppo non più saponara, anche soriano accanto a un big mi piacerebbe molto.

In attacco venderei menez, fiducia ad elsha jack e suso, comprerei gabigol per farlo crescere come dopo ibra.

Alla fine la lista sarebbe:
Ibra
Dani alves
Thiago Silva o Godin
Soriano
Romagnoli
Centrocampista top (gundogan? pjanic?)

In più o rinnova de jong o kondogbia.

Darei 6 mesi di tempo a montolivo per adattarsi al "nuovo" centrocampo o caccerei pure lui.

Capitano de jong se rimane o ibra


----------



## zlatan (8 Giugno 2015)

Va bene sognare ma Thiago Silva mi pare molto piu' di un sogno.... La fascia e la 10 assolutamente a Zlatan senza se e senza ma anche come arma per convincerlo....

Sarei strafelice di 
Diego Lopez
ALves Godin Paletta/Mexes/Rami Antonelli
Kongobia Bonaventura Bertolacci IBra ELSha Menez/Cerci

Da secondo/terzo posto e Coppa Italia, che per l'anno prossimo ci metterei la firma.....Poi programmazione per tempo per sostituire fra 3 anni Ibra e Alves.....


----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2015)

Diego Lopez
Darmian Godin Hummels Coentrao
Clasie Kondogbia Bonaventura 
Ibrahimovic
Martinez El Shaarawy

Sarebbe un ottima formazione


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2015)

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio -- Godin -- Mexes -- Antonelli
Kondogbia -- Van Ginkel
Bonaventura -- IBRA -- El Shaarawy
Jackson​
Così terzo posto MINIMO.
Con un terzino forte punti allo scudo.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio -- Godin -- Mexes -- Antonelli
> Kondogbia -- Van Ginkel
> Bonaventura -- IBRA -- El Shaarawy
> ...



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .



Sarebbe roba da Football Manager 
Già la mia versione è al limite


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sarebbe roba da Football Manager
> Già la mia versione è al limite



Il fatto è che odio il meshato.

Guarda secondo me la tua è quella giusta solo che difficilmente spenderemo tanti soldi per un centrale dopo Kondogbia Ibra e Martinez.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio -- Godin -- Mexes -- Antonelli
> Kondogbia -- Van Ginkel
> Bonaventura -- IBRA -- El Shaarawy
> ...


.


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> Darmian Godin Hummels Coentrao
> Clasie Kondogbia Bonaventura
> Ibrahimovic
> ...


mi piace e con questa formazione ti giochi subito lo scudetto


----------



## sion (10 Giugno 2015)

il vero colpaccio sarebbe kondogbia..speriamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2015)

Lopez

Abate *Miranda* Paletta Antonelli

Bonaventura Montolivo *Kondogbia* ElSha

*Ibrahimovic Jackson *​


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lopez
> 
> Abate *Miranda* Paletta Antonelli
> 
> ...



Perfetta quoto in pieno, l'unica pecca è che anche Miranda è in là con l'età.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perfetta quoto in pieno, l'unica pecca è che anche Miranda è in là con l'età.



Cominciamo a vincere nel 2016, a vincere nel 2017 ci pensiamo poi

Squadra B:


Gori/Donnarumma

Bonera Mexes Rami DeSciglio

Suso Poli Mauri *Boateng*

Honda Niang​
Si lo so, c'è Prince, scusatemi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lopez
> 
> Abate *Miranda* Paletta Antonelli
> 
> ...



Non male.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2015)

Visto che si sogna...
Lopez

Darmian - Godin/Miranda - Romagnoli Antonelli
-------Kondogbia --- Eriksen----- Bonaventura
Jakson -- Ibra--El shaarawy(non mi viene nessuno in mente per ora)

5 italiani come vuole Berlusca
6 stranieri. 

Quanto costerebbe sta rosa? 100 mln più o meno. Vinci lo scudetto e l'anno prossimo non serve manco fare altri top acquisti ma solo qualcuno. Centrocampo pieno di polmoni.


----------



## de sica (10 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lopez
> 
> *Darmian Miranda Hummels* Antonelli
> 
> ...


.

Questa è una squadra da scudetto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Questa è una squadra da scudetto



così forti da giocare in 10?


----------



## de sica (10 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> così forti da giocare in 10?



Sono 11


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Giugno 2015)

Gundogan è praticamente del Barcellona


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2015)

Lopez
Darmian Hummels Romagnoli Antonelli
Xhaka Kondogbia Bonaventura
Ibrahimovic 
J.Martinez El Shaarawy

questa è quella che vorrei

ma qualcosa mi dice che Montolivo e Abate saranno titolari e confermatissimi


----------



## Schism75 (11 Giugno 2015)

Lopez 

Darmian 
Romagnoli
Marquinhos
Antonelli

Kondogbia
Montolivo
Naingollan 

Bonaventura

Ibra 
Jackson Martinez

Gori

Abate
Paletta
Ely 
De Sciglio

Bertolacci
Baselli
Mauri

Suso/Honda

Niang
El Sharawii

Questa rosa può vincere senza problemi il campionato. E con 2-3 acquisti giusti, possiamo lottare da subito per la champions.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Giugno 2015)

Ripropongo quella di quache giorno fa con l'aggiunta di 2 difensori (se dobbiamo sognare..):
-------------Lopez
Abate---Benatia---Hummels---Antonelli
Kondogbia----Gundogan----Bonaventura
-------------ibra----------------------
-----J.Martinez------Elsha/Menez------


----------



## 13-33 (11 Giugno 2015)

Vedere Montolivo in certe formazioni


----------



## Reblanck (11 Giugno 2015)

Lopez
Abate o Fabinho
Hummels (non arriva) Romagnoli 
Marquinhos(non arriva)
De Sciglio o Darmian 
Kondogobia 
Witsel (non arriva)
Bonaventura
Oscar (non arriva ma amo questo giocatore)
Ibra
J.Martinez


----------



## neversayconte (11 Giugno 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ripropongo quella di quache giorno fa con l'aggiunta di 2 difensori (se dobbiamo sognare..):
> -------------Lopez
> Abate---Benatia---Hummels---Antonelli
> Kondogbia----Gundogan----Bonaventura
> ...



tra tutte scelgo questa.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Vedere Montolivo in certe formazioni



Il Topic chiede di sognare e nelle formazioni c'è Abate. ..c'è Montolivo. ...


----------



## Dexter (11 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lopez
> Darmian Hummels Romagnoli Antonelli
> Xhaka Kondogbia Bonaventura
> Ibrahimovic
> ...



Centrocampo ok, Zappacosta lo preferisco a Darmian e sulla sinistra proverei un giovine tipo Willems. Poi vabè, una seconda punta vera al posto di El Shaarawy, andrebbe bene anche un Gabbiadini.


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

----------Lopez
Darmian-Benatia-Godin-De Sciglio
Kondogbia-Gundogan-Bonaventura
---------El Shaarawy
-----Ibrahimovic-Martinez

Panca: Gori, Abate (tassa Raiola), Paletta, Romagnoli,Antonelli,De Jong, Dormolivo,Bertolacci,Honda,Suso,Niang,Matri

Dentro: Darmian 15mln,Benatia 22mln,Godin 20mln (Hummels o Thiago sarebbero meglio), Romagnoli 10mln, Kondogbia 12+(Menez e Rami),Gundogan 15mln, Ibra 15mln,Martinez 35mln, Bertolacci 7mln+zapata 

Via: Abbiati, Agazzi, mexes, bonera, rami, Zapata, Albertazzi, Zaccardo, muntari, essien (già fatto), Poli, nocerino, Birsa, Menez, Cerci, Pazzini 

Forse ho sognato troppo.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Giugno 2015)

Squadra dei sogni quasi possibile:









Panchina: Gori, Agazzi, Paletta, Ely, Zappacosta, Antonelli, Bertolacci, Baselli, Mauri, Mastalli, Di Molfetta, Gabigol, Niang, Suso


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> tra tutte scelgo questa.



Una bomba..
Ma anche col solo innesto di un Miranda, con questa per me parti in pole per lo scudetto senza se e senza ma. 
E sarebbe un 11 tutt'altro che irrealizzabile. Forse solo Gundogan è davvero difficilissimo da prendere.


----------



## diavolo (11 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Topic chiede di sognare e nelle formazioni c'è Abate. ..c'è Montolivo. ...



Neuer 
Dani Alves Thiago Silva Sergio Ramos Lahm
Di Maria Verratti Iniesta
Ronaldo Messi Reus


----------

